# OPC Client keine Erfolg bei Connect: Zugriff verweigert



## yetibrain (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo Forum,

ich suche Rat bez. folgendes Problems:

Ich habe den Simatic OPC Server auf einem PC laufen auf welchem ich mich von einem anderen PC aus mit dem OPC Scout verbinden kann. Offensichtlich kann sich der OPC Scout über DCOM zu dem OPC Server verbinden. Mein selbst geschriebener VB Client jedoch kann sich nicht verbinden, beim Aufruf der Connect-Methode erhalte ich den Fehler, "Zugriff verweigert".

Die Connect Methode rufe ich mit 2 Parametern auf, einmal mit "OPC.SimaticNET" und als zweiten Parameter die Node, welche wohl der Hostname oder die IP des PCs wo der OPC Server läuft sein muss,
also in meinem Fall:

myServer.Connect "OPC.SimaticNET" "192.168.200.159"

Genau an dieser Stelle hakts. Weiß jemand woran das liegt und wie man das Problem abstellt? Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp.  :idea: 

yetibrain


----------



## Question_mark (7 Dezember 2005)

Hallo yetibrain,
hier ein Auszug zur Funktion Connect aus der Doku zum OPC Automation Interface :


> Node is optional. The use of a node name makes use of DCOM to access another computer. Acceptable node names are UNC names (“Server”), or DNS names (“server.com”, “www.vendor.com”, or “180.151.19.75”).


Insofern sind die von Dir angegebenen Parameter eigentlich in Ordnung. Dein Problem wird scheinbar von den DCOM-Einstellungen der Rechner verursacht.
Wenn Du WinXP mit SP2 verwendest, hier noch ein Link :

http://www.opcfoundation.org/DownloadFile.aspx?CM=3&RI=161&CN=KEY&CI=282&CU=1

Gruß
Question_mark


----------

